# On-line utility site



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have been looking for on-line utility sites more frequently since a freeware download recently managed to sneak a virus past my virus programmes. Please share your favourite ones in this thread, I will be posting a few of mine. I am thinking of editing music, photographs, videos, and so on.

PICASION ANIMATED GIF MAKER
Convert a number of pictures of your choice into an animated gif (those who have seen my animated gif of the covers of the four Brahms symphonies CD's in the Current listening thread - that could be done with thiss programme).


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

AUDIO-JOINER MP3 MERGER
If you have e.g. symphonies in separate MP3 movements, you may want to combine them into one MP3 file (I know I want to sometimes - e.g. on a car USB stick to be played in random mode). This site allows you to do so easily.


----------

